# Paging options



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

It's annoying that threads get broken across multiple pages, but I can't find anyway to say "all posts on one page" in the preferences or anything. If such a feature does exist, it should be better documented, or a button for "single page" should be where it's easy to find. If the feature doesn't exist, it should be added.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll see if it's possible in vbulletin.


----------

